

Can Silicon Valley become a world leader in cheap and ubiquitous solar panels for the masses? - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/17/business/17ping.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin

======
mnemonicsloth
Gated. Maybe the article covered this, but I suspect not.

The chemicals you use to make solar cells are _nasty_. Unless Californians
change their labor and environmental laws, costs will probably stay
prohibitive.

But hell, costs are prohibitive everywhere else, and likely to stay that way.
There's only so much return from scale out there to collect.

